# El aleman se enchilo tras ponerle mucha salsa al taco.



## Ana mexicana

Hola a todos!

Estoy escribiendole a unos amigos y no se como exprear esta oracion en ingles. Ojala alguien pueda ayudarme.

El aleman se enchilo tras ponerle mucha salsa al taco.

The german man ??? after putting a lot of salsa to his taco.

Gracias!


----------



## lapachis8

Hola:
Un intento:

The German guy/ the kraut got his mouth burned after pouring too much salsa in his taco.

Ja, ja, ja 

Aunque "tras ponerle mucha salsa al taco"... qué burocrático se oye, ¿no? ¿Por qué serán tan solemnes los mexicas?
Saludos


----------



## heidita

lapachis8 said:


> Hola:
> Un intento:
> 
> The German guy/ the Kraut got his mouth burned after pouring too much salsa in his taco.
> Saludos


 
Do call us names in the correct spelling , please.

I would have said:  ..after using too much ....


----------



## gdmarcus

I would say "the German"  rather than "the German guy" or "the Kraut".  "Kraut" sounds pejorative to me; the Free Dictionary from Farlex seems to agree with me on this. 

kraut  (from the Free Dictionary by Farlex)
1. Sauerkraut.
2. often Kraut _Offensive_ Slang Used as a disparaging term for a German


----------



## aurilla

"The German burned his mouth when he ate the taco full of salsa."


----------



## aurilla

Eso de "kraut" es tan ofensivo para los alemanes como decirle "wetbacks" a los mexicanos.


----------



## Ana mexicana

Un consejo lapachis, tambien decirle mexicas a los mexicanos es peyorativo, es como decirle pochos a los mexicanos que viven en EUA o tienen origen mexicano y niegan su origen, understand?

Gracias por los demas comentarios!!

Nota: mi oracion era simplemente descriptiva: El aleman (no se su nombre)...  es como decir el chino, el mexicano, el tailandes, sin ofensas.

Saludos


----------



## heidita

aurilla said:


> Eso de "kraut" es tan ofensivo para los alemanes como decirle "wetbacks" a los mexicanos.


 
No creo que sea equiparable. Kraut es una comida. Es como llamar a los mejicanos "tacos". 

La frase original, por cierto, no se usaría en España. Solo por su influencia mejicana, ya que _enchilar _no se conoce por aquí. (Aparece en el DRAE, pero no su uso en España)

Lo cierto es que no sé si se diría quemar en este contexto. Y me pregunto si eso de "he burnt his mouth" no se confundiría con que se quemó la boca por lo _caliente_ y no lo _picante_ que estaba la comida.


----------



## mirx

Ana, pregúntale a un gringo lo de enchilarse. A ellos les pasa mucho con los tacos. Hasta donde yo sé se dice como lo ha dicho aurilla. 

_Oh my god my mouth is burning with this chile!!!_

The Kraut ate a taco full of salsa that got his mouth burning hot.
The German got his mouth burning after he ate that taco full of salsa.

Lo de Kraut, si te llevas con el alemán pues sí déjalo así, si no pues entonces hazle caso a Heidita.

Como tu misma dijiste, no somos mexicas ¿por qué ofenderse entonces?, por otro lado ¿qué tiene de malo ser mexica?

Y bueno, los pochos son pochos, tampoco veo nada ofensivo en eso.


----------



## heidita

¿_Pochos_ qué son?


----------



## fenixpollo

A preposition correction, lapachis:





lapachis8 said:


> The German guy/ the kraut got his mouth burned after pouring too much salsa on his taco.





aurilla said:


> "The German burned his mouth when he ate the taco full of with salsa."


 I wouldn't say "full of salsa", because it suggests that the only thing the taco was full of was salsa -- a salsa taco.   For emphasis, you could say ...the taco with too much salsa...

Here's my suggestion: _The German burned his mouth after putting too much salsa on his taco._

Here are 2 previous threads on Pocho, which is a derogatory term for an Americanized Mexican (or Mexican-American): http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=126341
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=166329


----------



## heidita

fenixpollo said:


> _The German burned his mouth after putting too much salsa on his taco._


 
I was wondering, fenix, if this could not be confused with "burning" because fo the temperature of the food? There is no other way to say this?


----------



## fenixpollo

No, because we don't have an easy way to distinguish between food that is burning hot because it's spicy, and food that is burning hot because of its temperature. For example, when I take a bite of my taco and say "It's hot!", my friends have to ask me, "Is it spicy-hot or temperature-hot?"  We just don't have words in English like _enchilify_ or _enchilinate_.


----------



## gdmarcus

heidita said:


> I was wondering, fenix, if this could not be confused with "burning" because fo the temperature of the food? There is no other way to say this?



After thinking about it, I realize we do have some common expressions that reflect the difference:

The German burned his mouth..." could mean either from heat/temperature or spiciness, but more likely from heat/temp.

"The German's mouth was burning...", "The German's lips were burning..." or "The German's mouth was on fire..." all suggest  that spiciness caused the burning sensation.  Note: these are all common expressions in English.

I know it seems like a subtle difference;  the difference is in the use of a progressive tense to indicate the burn induced by spiciness, which tends to continue for a while.  On the other hand, the burn from heat happens at one moment (no progressive  tense) and then begins to dissipate.  I notice also, that the expressions regarding burning from spiciness are passive (or is it reflexive?); "mouth" is the subject of the sentence, rather than the German.  On the other had, the German actively burns his mouth by eating something hot.

I hope this is clear.


----------



## arenare

Me lo estoy pasando bomba en este foro. Ana, mi compañero mexicano dice que mexica no es peyorativo, sino al contrario, ser mexica es un honor.


----------



## lapachis8

Ana mexicana said:


> Un consejo lapachis, tambien decirle mexicas a los mexicanos es peyorativo, es como decirle pochos a los mexicanos que viven en EUA o tienen origen mexicano y niegan su origen, understand?
> 
> Gracias por los demas comentarios!!
> 
> Nota: mi oracion era simplemente descriptiva: El aleman (no se su nombre)... es como decir el chino, el mexicano, el tailandes, sin ofensas.
> 
> Saludos


 

Ana_mexicana:

Yo también SOY mexica, como tú.
Entiendo que algunos mexicanos lo consideren peyorativo, por tener bronca con nuestras raíces indígenas, en fin. Cuestión de enfoques.
Saluditos y ¡vivamos los mexicas!


----------



## lapachis8

heidita said:


> No creo que sea equiparable. Kraut es una comida. Es como llamar a los mejicanos "tacos".
> 
> *kraut* _–noun _1._Informal_. sauerkraut. 2.(_often initial capital letter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _) _Slang:_ _Disparaging and Offensive_. a German, esp. a German soldier during World War I or World War II.
> [Origin: 1915–20; by shortening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> La frase original, por cierto, no se usaría en España. Solo por su influencia me*x*icana, ya que _enchilar _no se conoce por aquí. (Aparece en el DRAE, pero no su uso en España).
> 
> Pues por acá, lo usamos más de 103 millones de personas, tal vez esa sea una razón suficiente para que aparezca en el DRAE, aunque en España no se utilice:
> 
> *enchilada1.* (De _chile _'fruto picante de cierta planta'.)f. Tortilla de maíz enrollada alrededor de carne y cubierta de salsa de jitomate con chile.
> 
> *enchilada2.* (De _enchilarse.)_ Acción o resultado de irritarse o enojarse.
> 
> *enchilado, enchilada.* adj. Enojado, irritado.
> 
> *enchilar1.* (De _chile _porque pica.) tr. Irritar, enfurecer. || *enchilarse.* Irritarse, enfurecerse.
> 
> *enchilar2.* tr. Untar de chile o aderezar con chile un alimento.
> 
> 
> ¿Si en España no se utiliza el verbo enchilar, entonces cómo se diría que un teutón se enchiló por ponerle salsa a su taco?
> No nos enchilemos, ¿de acuerdo?
> 
> saludos


----------



## heidita

lapachis8 said:


> La frase original, por cierto, no se usaría en España. Solo por su influencia mejicana, ya que _enchilar _no se conoce por aquí. (Aparece en el DRAE, pero no su uso en España).
> 
> 
> 
> Pues por acá, lo usamos más de 103 millones de personas, tal vez esa sea una razón suficiente para que aparezca en el DRAE, aunque en España no se utilice:
Click to expand...



Me supongo que es por lo que lo incluyen.

Las definiciones que añades, ¿de dónde son? No aparecen así en el DRAE.



> ¿Si en España no se utiliza el verbo enchilar, entonces cómo se diría que un teutón se enchiló por ponerle salsa a su taco?


 
Eso ya se dijo:

Se quemó la boca.  

Lo cierto es que no me gusta mucho la palabra, ya que puede confundir con _quemar_ de "quemar la comida" por calor.


----------



## lapachis8

Heidita:
Las definiciones aparecen en la página de la Academia Mexicana de la Lengua:

http://www.academia.org.mx/

Cuando entras al sitio, a tu izquierda aparecen links. El tercer link es el del Diccionario Breve de Mexicanismos. Las deficiones que corté y pegué aparecen en la E de enchilar:

http://www.academia.org.mx/dicmex.php

Perdón, siempre doy el link y esta vez lo olvidé. Si en México dices que alguien se quemó la boca, sólo se entenderá que la "quemadura" tuvo que ver con temperatura. Cuidado con los ajíes.
Gran parte de los países donde se habla español tiene una Academia de la Lengua que trabaja en conjunto con la de España, incluso Estados Unidos tiene una Academia de la Lengua para los que hablan español en ese país. Te recomiendo que explores los links relacionados.

Saludines


----------



## sekaijuuni

Aunque es extraño decir Chinese o Japonese como sustantivo (para referir a una persona), se puede hacerlo con German.


----------



## arenare

Con respecto a la pregunta :¿Si en España no se utiliza el verbo enchilar, entonces cómo se diría que un teutón se enchiló por ponerle salsa a su taco?

En España se vendría a decir algo así como: al teutón casi se le saltan las uñas de los pies por ponerle salsa al taco. O la más directa: el alemán se pasó de salsa, por lo que el taco le picó mogollón. Je je. Es evidente que enchilarse es incomparablemente mejor (vivan México y todas sus lenguas, los mexicas y los tacos).

Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Moritzchen

Pero "enchilarse" no es sólo quemarse la boca, sino todo desde el esófago al recto. También te lloran los ojos y te sube la temperatura. Me acuerdo del primer chile pekín que comí... tan pequeño, tan inofensi...


----------



## heidita

lapachis8 said:


> Las definiciones aparecen en la página de la Academia Mexicana de la Lengua:


 
Sorprendida me dejas. Ni idea de que existiera esta AML. ¡Bien por vosotros!




> Si en México dices que alguien se quemó la boca, sólo se entenderá que la "quemadura" tuvo que ver con temperatura.


La verdad es que en España también. Por eso no me ha gustado la palabra "burnt" en inglés tampoco, ya que parece que es con la temperatura de la comida. Pero no se me ocurre tampoco nada mejor. 





> Gran parte de los países donde se habla español tiene una Academia de la Lengua que trabaja en conjunto con la de España, incluso Estados Unidos tiene una Academia de la Lengua para los que hablan español en ese país.


 Muy interesante, lapachis, no lo sabía.


----------



## mirx

heidita said:


> La verdad es que en España también. Por eso no me ha gustado la palabra "burnt" en inglés tampoco, ya que parece que es con la temperatura de la comida. Pero no se me ocurre tampoco nada mejor.


 
Sí que hay otra palabra en español para describir está sensación -la sensación es questión-. 

Picante, y picar como verbo; no tienen nada que ver con comezón o con picor. Es muy común que a los bebés se les diga esta palabra cuando todavía no saben hablar y están apunto de ingerir algo con picante. *"No, ¡Pica, pica!"*

Saludos*.*


----------



## heidita

mirx said:


> Picante, y picar como verbo; Saludos*.*


 
Sí, mirx, picar lo conocemos. Pero picar no pega aquí.


----------



## mirx

heidita said:


> Sí, mirx, picar lo conocemos. Pero picar no pega aquí.


 
¿En dónde?


----------



## heidita

mirx said:


> ¿En dónde?


 
El alemán se picó tras ponerle mucha salsa al taco.

Te digo que no pega. La comida pica, pero no te picas con la comida.


----------



## lapachis8

Heidita, Heidita:
¿Conoces el adjetivo picante?

*picante.* (De _picar _'enardecer el paladar'.) m. 1. Chile. || 2. Salsa de chile. 
(del link anterior).

En México (no sé en otros países) el verbo picar además de las acepciones que utilizan en España, significa "no poder dejar de hacer algo". En el Drae aparece:

*19. *tr. Mover, excitar o estimular. U. t. c. intr.

*20. *tr. Enojar y provocar a alguien con palabras o acciones.

*21. *tr. Especialmente en los juegos, desazonar, inquietar, estimular.


Se picó jugando toda la noche.



Desde la mañana empezó a leer y se picó con el libro hasta las 7 de la noche.

No sabía qué escribir, pero cuando empezó se picó y no pudo dejar de hacerlo.

Y en el mismo tono, usamos en este lado del charco, clavar:

Se clavó leyendo toda la noche.


Así que:

Me piqué comiendo tacos con salsa, pero no picaron nada. Je, je.

Saludos

Usos diferentes del mismo idioma. Si en un lugar no se usan, no significa que no existan. El español es un idioma TAN diverso. Si visitaras algún país en Latinoamérica podrías aprender tantas variantes tan diferentes del que se habla en España. En España mismo hay tantas variantes.
saludos


----------



## heidita

Lapachis, no has visto mi post. 

El verbo y el adjetivo _picar_ se usa igual que en otros países. También el sentido figurado. Pero en este caso, que es mi decir, no pega.


----------



## lapachis8

Ok, Heidita, "no pega".

En España, ¿qué significa "no pega"? Pegar en México significa adherir algo a otra cosa on pegamento o golpear.

saludos


----------



## fenixpollo

Creo que Heidi quiere decir que el verbo "picar" no aplica bien a este contexto del alemán. Mi pregunta es, ¿por qué no?  Se tendrá que cambiar el orden de las palabras, pero se podría hacer.

_El alemán le puso mucha salsa al taco y le picó.  La salsa excesiva del taco le picó al alemán._

De todas maneras -- aunque la palabra "pica" "pegue" o no -- la traducción al inglés es igual de problemática.


----------



## heidita

lapachis8 said:


> Pegar en México significa adherir algo a otra cosa on pegamento o golpear.
> saludos


 
Sí, en España también. 

Anda, pensé que se decía igual en vuestra tierra. pegar es como dice fenixpollo, que no "casa" que no es adecuado en este caso.



fenixpollo said:


> Creo que Heidi quiere decir que el verbo "picar" no aplica bien a este contexto del alemán. Mi pregunta es, ¿por qué no? Se tendrá que cambiar el orden de las palabras, pero se podría hacer.
> 
> _El alemán le puso mucha salsa al taco y le picó. La salsa excesiva del taco le picó al alemán._
> 
> De todas maneras -- aunque la palabra "pica" "pegue" o no -- la traducción al inglés es igual de problemática.


 
Sí, eso he querido indicar, ya que "he burnt his mouth" no "pega" mucho tampoco, ya que no queda claro.


----------



## zpoludnia swiata

Traducción al inglés:  "The German´s mouth was on fire after he put too much hot sauce on his taco."  

Aquí en Chile (donde no se comen los chiles, que se llaman ají por acá, y que tampoco se comen tanto) taco significa "traffic jam", enchilar no se entiende, y salsa es una palabra muy vaga:  salsa blanca, ketchup, china, qué tipo de salsa?  Picar es algo como "comer poco", o algo como maní  para acompañar un trago.  Para expresar la idea de comer algo muy picante y poco agradable, se diría:  Me arde la boca
Además la palabra "picante" tiene conotaciones negativas acá.  "Picante" es decir "de mal gusto".   En un comentario como "que picante ese tipo"--un tipo de mal gusto, mala clase, etc... Curiosamente, otras expresiones populares en Mexico como "chulo" también son palabras peyorativas acá.  Algo chulo es algo feo, cursi, pobre, de mal gusto, etc...


----------



## mirx

Ya te entendí, y no tampoco se usa en México así. Efectivamente tendríamos que decir que se *enchiló, *o...como dice Fenixpollo, el taco con salsa le picó.


----------



## heidita

zpoludnia swiata said:


> Traducción al inglés: "The German´s mouth was on fire after he put too much hot sauce on his taco."


 

*Welcome to the forum, zp!*
Was on fire!!! Of course, it didn't occur to anybody. Nice, zp.


> Picar es algo como "comer poco", o algo como maní para acompañar un trago. Para expresar la idea de comer algo muy picante y poco agradable, se diría: Me arde la boca


 
En España también se usa picar así, tomar tapas. Sin embargo, sí se dice: Esta comida pica que no veas.



> Además la palabra "picante" tiene connotaciones negativas acá. "Picante" es decir "de mal gusto". En un comentario como "que picante ese tipo"--un tipo de mal gusto, mala clase, etc...


 
Muy interesante. En España no es así. Picante sí tiene connotación sexual _Una película picante_ es algo erótica. 





> Curiosamente, otras expresiones populares en México como "chulo" también son palabras peyorativas acá. Algo chulo es algo feo, cursi, pobre, de mal gusto, etc...


 
Muy interesante tu mensaje, zp, esperemos que te quedes en el foro por mucho tiempo.


----------

